# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικης βλάβη

## Conble

Καλησπέρα. Τα φώτα σας παιδιά!!!
Εχω έναν ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο pro action Columbus.
Πρόσφατα τον λίπανα και τον ξανά χρησιμοποίησα , ενώ τις πρώτες δυο μέρες 
λειτουργουσε κανονικά (εκτός από ελλείπεις ενδείξεις στην οθόνη λόγω ενός κομμένου καλωδίου),την Τρίτη μέρα τον άνοιξα και ξεκίνησε με Φούλ ταχύτητα !
Προσπαθησα να μειώσω αλλά τίποτα.
Απο τότε όποτε τον ανάβω ξεκινάει με φουλ ταχύτητα και σβηνει μόνο από το 
κεντρικο on-off.
Μήπως κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι ανάλογο?
Ειναι πλακέτα ? Μοτέρ? Αξίζει ?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## tomis

κοίτα μην τον ..παραλίπανες και δημιουργείται πουθενά βραχυκύκλωμα από το πολύ λάδι και δεύτερον,... στο κομμένο καλώδιο ,έκανες σωστή αποκατάσταση..:

----------


## FILMAN

Το λάδι δεν δημιουργεί βραχυκυκλώματα.
Επίσης αφού το μοτέρ δουλεύει πώς γίνεται ταυτόχρονα να είναι χαλασμένο;
Κοίτα μήπως κόπηκαν κι άλλα καλώδια.

----------


## Conble

Καλημέρα .
τον πέρασα 2 φορές δεξιά αριστερά.
Μαλλον κάτι παίζει με το καλώδιο..
Ειναι σαν να έχει κολλήσει στην πιο γρήγορη σκάλα.
Με το που το πατάω το κουμπι on ξεκινάει με απίστευτη ταχύτητα,
και δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε κανένα κουμπί..
Οποτε πάμε για καλώδια..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές αν βρω άκρη θα ενημερώσω..αλλιώς 
θα φωνάξω κάποιον τεχνικό..

----------


## Conble

Τελικά τα έφτιαξα τα καλώδια ,λειτουργούν όλες οι ενδείξεις αλλά η ταχύτητα σταθερά στα 25χλμ !
δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι στην πλακέτα της οθόνης που έχει Κ τα κουμπιά π.χ να έχει κολλήσει το + στην ταχύτητα..
η αν είναι κάτι στην κεντρική πλακέτα καρω στο μοτέρ...
δεν το γλιτώνω το service..

----------


## pliktras

Kαλησπέρα φίλε.Αρχικά πες μου αν ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά και πάει στο μέγιστο  της ταχύτητας.Αν ναι, τότε τσέκαρε το αισθητήριο που φοράει είναι ή reed switch ή με οπτοκάπλερ που καθεται πανω στο δισκάκι του μοτερ. Βέβαια στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αυτό βγάζει ένα σφάλμα Ε1 και σταματάει.Αν μπορείς βγάλε φώτο την πλακέτα και την κονσόλα.Το πιθανότερο ειναι να εχεις θέμα με την πλακέτα σου.

----------


## Conble

5823FACC-8A31-40BD-BD5A-C6F5F2A07AE1.jpgΚαλησπέρα Κ ευχαριστώ.466E18D1-18E4-44E3-9AA1-7AE6C912653D.jpg6FF21A1C-BDE8-415B-9431-C024FAA77C7D.jpg
Οχι δεν ξεκινάει σιγά,ξεκινάει κατευθείαν σαν τρελλο ,γράφει κατευθείαν 17 και καπάκι κολάζει στο 25 ..χλμ.
Κοιτά σήμερα έβγαλα τελείως το πλαίσιο με τις οθονιτσες από τα πριζακια που έχει Κ μόλις πάτησα το on (το κεντρικό κουμπί που έχει κάτω) άρχισε πάλι μόνος του στο φουλ!! Ακόμα Κ χωρίς οθόνη!!
Μαλλον κάτι έχει βραχυκυκλώσει,τι όμως? Σαν να έχει κολλήσει..

----------


## pliktras

> 5823FACC-8A31-40BD-BD5A-C6F5F2A07AE1.jpgΚαλησπέρα Κ ευχαριστώ.466E18D1-18E4-44E3-9AA1-7AE6C912653D.jpg6FF21A1C-BDE8-415B-9431-C024FAA77C7D.jpg
> Οχι δεν ξεκινάει σιγά,ξεκινάει κατευθείαν σαν τρελλο ,γράφει κατευθείαν 17 και καπάκι κολάζει στο 25 ..χλμ.
> Κοιτά σήμερα έβγαλα τελείως το πλαίσιο με τις οθονιτσες από τα πριζακια που έχει Κ μόλις πάτησα το on (το κεντρικό κουμπί που έχει κάτω) άρχισε πάλι μόνος του στο φουλ!! Ακόμα Κ χωρίς οθόνη!!
> Μαλλον κάτι έχει βραχυκυκλώσει,τι όμως? Σαν να έχει κολλήσει..


Συνήθως για να γίνεται αυτό βραχυκυκλώνει drain-source στο μοσφετ αλλα αν όλα τα ηλεκτρολογικά είναι οκ  :Smile:   ρίχνει και ασφάλεια πίνακα, λόγω του ρεύματος που τραβάει τη στιγμή εκείνη.Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση που ετυχε οπως λες να ξεκινάει ψηλά, είχε πρόβλημα η πλακέτα στο κύκλωμα που κάνει μέτρηση ρεύματος του μοτέρ με αποτέλεσμα έφτανε λάθος παλμός στο igbt και έτσι ξεκίναγε  σε μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

----------

FILMAN (09-03-20)

----------

